# Toro/Tecumseh - No Spark



## TnShooter83 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Now Resolved* - *Feel free to read, and maybe learn* :thumbsup:


I have yet another mower that needs repaired.
This one was bought NOT working. My brother bought it 
in hopes of a cheap fix to make mowing the lawn easier.

It is a self propelled Toro Model# 20018 with a Tecumseh 6.5 Ft/Lb engine

I've found that is has NO spark. I've removed the kill wire from the Coil and 
grounded a known GOOD spark plug. Still NO spark. 
_So that should mean the "Kill Wire/Switch" is NOT the problem, RIGHT?_

(again I'm a shade tree fix'er up'er)

*This leads me to believe that the COIL is my problem.
But at $47.50 for a new coil, I'd like to be sure it is the problem.*

Could it be anything else?
The gap between the Coil/Wheel gap is about as wide as a business card.
Which in my under standing is about right for most mowers. 
I did not change the gap, As far as I know the gap has never been change since it left the factory.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely the module is bad. To be sure, remove the module and clean the mounting posts and the coil lamination's to be sure there is good electrical contact to ground. Reset the air gap and test for spark. Still no spark???? Replace the module

http://www.mfgsupply.com/m/c/31-8693.html

I use this company as a reference only, this is a Rotary brand aftermarket coil, I use them and have had excellent results with them.


----------



## TnShooter83 (Apr 14, 2010)

I replaced the coil, and it is now running.

Thanks for the help

BTW: The all the 34443A/B/C coils have been updated to 34443D.

Maybe this 4th "newer" model is the better than the last 3.

Again,..... thanks.


----------

